

Big Patent Firm Sues Nine Tech Firms - petethomas
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703493504576007444122372926.html

======
bediger
This is the biggish pile of rubbish I've seen in a while.

"Intellectual Ventures" has patents, but has never made anything tangible, or
even written a progam embodying something intangible.

Every single one of the "infringements" is almost certainly due to independent
invention, or perhaps "Intellectual Ventures" got a patent due to sloppy
research by the Patent Office.

"Intellectual Ventures" is making a large fortune by gaming the courts, plain
and simple. They need to be legally punished for this. They also need to be
socially ostracized and mocked for this.

